# Snow Board storage brackets



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Another Scrap Walnut, weekend project, building a snowboard mount for my grandson’s bed room.

When your 16 you have lots on the go and want to show it all off including the lad’s snowboards which he’s quite good on.

I’ve done a couple of other projects with a supply of walnut scraps I picked up at a swap meet in Michigan. The wood finishes up real nice with water based varnish.
.
.


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

*Oh and I forgot*

To stabilize the tacks so they don't move around I just cut a slot in the back for a snug fit on some double wall bracket track notched out and mounted backward. I glued a piece of scrap maple into the back and now you have hooks that keep the rack from moving sideways or the bottoms from pulling out from the wall. The rail fits in snug so to get the board bracket off you have to tap the bottom up.

The cross dowels and sorta round end caps are for hanging goggles helmets etc. they are not glued so the screw on one side lets them be taken off or left on and they don't have to be centered. 
.
.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well thought out, Richard.

PS; don't let Mike see the M&M....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice job Richard.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Simply an excellent idea on how to display a snowboard.
Looks good nice job


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very Nice Racks, If I could just go where ever I wanted the Skiing in Canada and Riding on The Rocky Mountaineer would be high on the list, N


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That turned out pretty neat Richard, not how I pictured it when you were describing it to me. I know your grandson will love it.

James is right, hide the M&M's collectibles from me. My collection takes up half my attic. The last photo is a lot I got from the UK.


----------



## TangoDown3727 (Oct 13, 2013)

Very cool idea! Very nice looking also. Well done!


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks Guys .... Mike I'm just using up the great Walnut Brian & I picked up when we were over with you to that swap meet / picnic the summer before last.
.
Since I made that hanger I figured out a couple of changes to make a better one so when things slow down a bit I may make a couple more snow board racks to see what comes out.

I'll make sure to include M&Ms


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the construction details. Enjoy lookin' on your project! Well done.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Semipro said:


> Simply an excellent idea on how to display a snowboard.
> Looks good nice job


A GREAT idea. It would probably work for my really old skies too. Thanks for "get busy" nudge!


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice project, RIchard.

Unfortunately, in my country we can´t practice that sport but, I am sure I´ll find an application for your idea in my garage.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice project Richard.


----------

